# Yonico bits ok...?



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Am I wasting my money buying this Yonico set ? 

http://www.amazon.com/Yonico-17502-...141092&sr=8-9&keywords=yonico+router+bit+sets

I have a similar set in 1/4" shaft and I do use most of them making unique profiles with multiple bits...so getting a large set doesn't bother me.

I also looked at a much smaller CMT set 800.505 with 13 bits but then I still would still want some of the other bits. The 505 is $219 in my local shop, $190 on line (Mike's Tools)

Thanks...Nick


----------



## RMIGHTY1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi Nick, I bought the 70 bit set but have not had a chance to use them yet.

Router Bit Sets :: Large Sets :: 70 Bits Professional Quality Router Bit Set Carbide - 1/2" Shank - Yonico 17702

On precisionbits website you can use coupon "5off" to get the same price as Amazon. Depends on your preference. Amazon reviews are good but few.

I also am interested in what user experience is. Will be watching this thread. Thanks Nick.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Am I wasting my money buying this Yonico set ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Yonico-17502-...141092&sr=8-9&keywords=yonico+router+bit+sets
> 
> ...



no help w/ Yonico but there is now a CMT thread...

http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/58985-cmt.html


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> no help w/ Yonico but there is now a CMT thread...
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/router-bits-types-usage/58985-cmt.html


...on my way...


----------



## Ed Bray (May 17, 2014)

I have bought loads of Yonico bits and had them shipped over to the UK. I am actually awaiting the arrival of another 2.

I have never been disappointed with any of them. Sharp, nicely finished and do what they need to.

I usually look at them first to see if they have the profile I need before looking at any other manufacturer.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ed Bray said:


> I have bought loads of Yonico bits and had them shipped over to the UK. I am actually awaiting the arrival of another 2.
> 
> I have never been disappointed with any of them. Sharp, nicely finished and do what they need to.
> 
> I usually look at them first to see if they have the profile I need before looking at any other manufacturer.


Me too, Yonico bits are quite OK, very good value, go to Precisionbits.com. N


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Eddie / Neville...thanks...

It's just that I've always wondered why sets cost so little per bit compared to buying them individually. Makes one wonder if the set bits are lesser quality than the single-packaged. The 50 set comes out to about $2 per bit...many times less than the individuals...must be a "marketing thing"...

Nick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I have a few but haven't had a chance to use them yet, architectural bits that would have cost almost 4 times as much in a name brand. They look really good as already mentioned. Bobj3 also used them and liked them and he always used to say that he "liked sharp bits".


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Had to look long and far for shank size, which is half inch. If you think you'll use more than 5 of them, you've broken even compared to individual bits. Hard to think you could go wrong for the money. They didn't mention the grade of carbide. If it is low, some bits might need sharpening more often. I suspect grade is the difference.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Had to look long and far for shank size, which is half inch. If you think you'll use more than 5 of them, you've broken even compared to individual bits. Hard to think you could go wrong for the money. They didn't mention the grade of carbide. If it is low, some bits might need sharpening more often. I suspect grade is the difference.


according to ad it's grade 3...


----------



## bruce thom (Apr 2, 2008)

some of mine are useful others are junk.


----------

